# Strings For My Really Old Ibanez Bass?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a really old Ibanez bass from the '60's. It probably has the original strings on it. Not sure about that, but they have been on it for at least 20 years. Would new strings do anything for the sound or do you only replace bass strings when they are broken?

What does the brand and gauge do to the tone and play-ability?

The frets are really small. This is exactly like mine except I have a rosewood neck. There are supposed to be covers over the pickup and bridge...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

20 year old strings? Replace them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> 20 year old strings? Replace them.


With what? I use Super Slinky guitar strings...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm no bass player. Others might be able to direct you to a brand. As far as gauge goes, I would ask the guy at the store to match the gauge for now until you know what you want and are willing to potentially do a setup.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

My favorite has been GHS Boomers 45-105, I always found they gave a nice bottom with a lighter tension feel than the Dean Markley Blue Steels I was using for years. Another favorite was Rotosounds Swing Bass stainless steels 45-105, a little less bottom end but they cut through really well in a band setting. I haven't been playing bass regularly for years now but back when I did I would change strings once every 4 or 5 months.... or after the 3rd time they were boiled down.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

If you are not a bass player, and won't be playing it a lot, I would put the lightest gauge available so the neck will stay straight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

D'addario XL 45-100's, tune it to your preferred pitch and rock on.

Pretty sure that's a lawsuit tele bass, and tele basses are awesome.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice bass...

I would change strings on it since you would only have dead thump on those without any twang left...

On those sort of telebass, I prefer light strings and most often use Ernie ball super slinky...

But strings are a very personal matter...


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its a very cool bass for sure! 
p.s. There is no such thing as a Fender lawsuit instrument.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> D'addario XL 45-100's, tune it to your preferred pitch and rock on.
> 
> Pretty sure that's a lawsuit tele bass, and tele basses are awesome.


Very different pickup tho.

D'Ads are easy to find and cheap. I was gonna suggest the Chrome ( flats vs the XL s which are rounds). They are more expensive tho. That is a good Guage rec tho. Any standard set with a low E in 
the 95 to 105 range.

To accentuate the midrange punch of a P, there's nothing like some Tomastik Infield Flats. Much more expensive. They are also low tension which is easier to play and easier on the neck.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Thats a sick bass! I play Daddario Halfrounds on my SCPB


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'd try tapewound strings on that for a really thumpy sound.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tapes are a very niche sound. Also, the gauges are huge (to make them work with magnetic pickups they have larger cores under the black plastic flat wrap) and may not fit the nut (requiring expanding the slots; no big deal), or even in some cases the tuning machines (which is not so easy to fix; though this Ibanez should be fine; more an issue with 60s Hofners and Gibsons).

I would not recommend this as a starting point; go there if flats aren't dark enough. Tapes are not versatile; they do one thing, and one thing only (it's a cool thing, but doesn't work so great for denser/faster arrangements, now dub reggae or downtempo electro or darkwave they're perfect for).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

EB Slinky Cobalt Flat wounds might work quite well.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

james on bass said:


> EB Slinky Cobalt Flat wounds might work quite well.


Thanks. I bought a set of Super Slinky 45 to 100. I have not installed them yet...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Thanks. I bought a set of Super Slinky 45 to 100. I have not installed them yet...


Those are great strings. The 45-100 GHS boomers are great for the price too.

Changing bass strings is a matter of personal preference; some guys change every few weeks, some wait until a string breaks, and others have never even considered changing their strings. Myself, I shoot for once a year on the basses that get most use.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Ronbeast said:


> Those are great strings. The 45-100 GHS boomers are great for the price too.
> 
> Changing bass strings is a matter of personal preference; some guys change every few weeks, some wait until a string breaks, and others have never even considered changing their strings. Myself, I shoot for once a year on the basses that get most use.


I have never changed bass strings in my life. I am afraid.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Player99 said:


> I have never changed bass strings in my life. I am afraid.


There's several places to check videos of how to do it properly. The vintage style tuners on most basses mean that strings need to be cut to length first, then inserted into the post. If the number of wrappings on the old strings are good (2 or 3 turns) then remove the old string, stretch it out straight and measure.


----------

